# 98-01 Altima Lovers



## 98_Altima_PR (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey just joined yesterday, have a 98 nissan altima gxe, if u have any good websites for performance parts that specialize in altimas would appreciate it, anyways had my altima since 2001, in the middle of puting a new engine in it, head gasket went. also looking for new interior, floor panels, door panels, back seat, etc, let me know, thanks


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

www.customenterprise.com is very helpful


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also try www.stillen.com 

Troy


----------

